

Ask HN:iPad and chrome-os might be disruptive, how can Microsoft react? - ippisl

If we assume iPad, tables, chrome-os computers would find a crowd among non-techies. How can microsoft react to this ?
======
ippisl
Microsoft should built some controlled version of it's os, using applications
verified for safety , speed.

And then use those applications to conquer many vertical markets for the non-
techies crowd.

for example: Microsoft should built some platform using mathematica or similar
software to sell interactive educational math books. With right way of selling
it to colleges this could work very well.

